
Show HN: Digital Marketplace and Community for Freelancers - LotusTheArtist
https://hypelance.com/
======
simplecto
Good luck with this. Community building is a tough road ahead.

I much prefer these old/traditional forums to the full-on marketplaces -- and
I see that you use Invision. (I'm getting nostalgic now) :-)

